

Standing Ovation for PG and HN - mangoleaf

I would like to propose a standing ovation for PG and everyone here at HN that has contributed or commented. You have made innumerable contributions to my family and I think it is time they are recognized.<p>You, the HN community, have all helped raise my son.<p>HN articles motivated me to introduce HTML, PHP, game maker, and RPG maker to my son at the age of 9. Now, at the age of 12, he has run his own website for many years. It has his collection of finished games, web comics, and written works. [http://HiddenNinjas.com]<p>I read a posting a while back about Minecraft, showed it to my son, who loved it, and he became an early adopter when Minecraft was in very early beta. That stoked a desire to learn Java, and at the age of 12 he just published his first android app in Google play. The local paper, Palm Beach Post, just gave him a full-page article in both their online and print editions [http://goo.gl/jhvJf].<p>You, the HN community, also introduced me to Khan Academy many years ago. My son dove into that presentation style, loved it, and at the age of 12 has plowed through most of the algebra, and even some geometry and trig.<p>You. You did that for my son [and much more].<p>For me, you give me daily the ability to feel surrounded by people like myself. Even though I am in a bit of an intellectual desert, you allow me to be surrounded by nerds like myself and feel “at home” no matter where I happen to be physically. On HN, I can get a daily serving of software, entrepreneurial, general tech and science that is both stimulating and informative.<p>I am sincerely and eternally grateful for the collective contributions you all at HN have made to my family. I am on my feet, applauding you all daily.<p>Thank you.
======
mangoleaf
Interesting. The links were not clickable. Was that because they were in
brackets?

<http://HiddenNinjas.com>

<http://goo.gl/jhvJf>]

------
manuscreationis
It all started with a father who cared enough to get his son involved in
something that he could be passionate about.

Don't sell yourself short

